# Zecken Alarm! Schützt Euch!



## Jason (11. Juni 2019)

Sehr gute Info. Mit den Tierchen ist wirklich nicht zu spaßen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (11. Juni 2019)

Ich habe schon soviel ausprobiert..... aber absolut nix hilft wirksam gegen die BvB - Fans 

Ach- wir sind hier gar nicht im Sportforum??? 
Dann hab ich nix gesagt!


----------



## phirania (11. Juni 2019)

Auch hier neue Zeckenart im Anmarsch...

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...wintert.html&usg=AOvVaw28EBvnDi8YJ4Wgz1EC_bHU


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Juni 2019)

Ich hatte letzte Woche meine erste Zecke nach langer Zeit. Zwischen den Zehen und der Hund ist trotz Repellent schwer gepeinigt.


----------



## Kochtopf (12. Juni 2019)

Unser Hund verliert wöchentlich nen Liter Blut durch zecken, trotz absuchens, ausbürstens und zecken entfernens kommt es immer wieder vor, dass sich vollgesogene Zecken abfallen lassen und über den Boden kriechen. Wenn man sie doch nur anködern könnte ohne dass sie platzen


----------



## Seele (12. Juni 2019)

@Georg Baumann stimme ich dir in allen Punkten zu. Hatte vor 2 Jahre auch ne Borreliose und das ist wirklich kein Spaß. Vorbeugen ist da definitiv besser als Nachsorgen. Zeckito schein ganz gut zu funktionieren, hatte letztes Jahr wesentlich weniger Zecken an mir kleben. 
Aber die eine kleine Nymphe reicht leider schon aus....


----------



## Tobias85 (12. Juni 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Unser Hund verliert wöchentlich nen Liter Blut durch zecken, trotz absuchens, ausbürstens und zecken entfernens kommt es immer wieder vor, dass sich vollgesogene Zecken abfallen lassen und über den Boden kriechen. Wenn man sie doch nur anködern könnte ohne dass sie platzen



Sekundenkleber


----------



## Tobias85 (12. Juni 2019)

Grade als Single finde ich es extrem schwierig, alle relevanten Stellen gründlich abzusuchen. Ein kleiner Spiegel hilft dabei zwar, aber ideal ist das auch nicht. Daher gehe ich nach dem Angeln in hohem Gras etc auch meist als erstes duschen, um möglichst alles abzuspülen, was sich vielleicht noch nicht fest gebissen hat.


----------



## juergent60 (12. Juni 2019)

Ich werf mal Kokosöl als Alternative zur Chemiekeule in den Ring.
Auch wenn die Wirksamkeit nicht ganz unumstritten ist, so konnte ich in einem zeckenüberfrachteten Gebiet sehr gute Erfahrungen damit machen.
Man sollte sich damit nur nicht in die Nähe von Bounty-Liebhabern begeben, es besteht die Gefahr angeknabbert zu werden ;-)


----------



## Zander Jonny (12. Juni 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sekundenkleber



Bait band


----------



## phobos (12. Juni 2019)

Ja das mit dem Kokosöl kann ich bestätigen, gefühlt hilft das schon. Hatte da nie einen Zecken, auch wenn ich durch längers Gras bin.


----------



## alexpp (12. Juni 2019)

Bezüglich Borreliose: man sollte die Zecken mit Zeckenpinzetten zwar schnell entfernen, aber mein Hausarzt meinte, der Biss würde schon genügen, wenn man Pech hat.

Ich war zuletzt leider in Shorts am Ufer Spinnfischen. Das Grünzeug war nicht sehr hoch, eher unproblematisch. Trotzdem mehrere Stiche von Mücken und Pflanzen im unteren Bereich beider Beine. Besonders der innere Bereich des linken Sprunggelenks ist geschwollen. Die Wunden und Schwellungen heilen nur langsam aus. Man, man, man.


----------



## zokker (12. Juni 2019)

Ach das tut mir aber leid ... warst zum Notarzt?


----------



## alexpp (12. Juni 2019)

Nein, versuche die Schwellung nur zu kühlen. Ich bin nicht wirklich alt und eigentlich nicht überempfindlich, schon etwas merkwürdig.


----------



## Michael.S (12. Juni 2019)

Hier im Norden scheint es gar keine zu geben , ich kann mich nicht erinnern das mich jemals eine gebissen hat , allerdings hat mich mal etwas ähnliches gebissen , sah aus wie eine Zecke war aber leuchtend orange was auf keine Zeckenart passt , Milbe kommt da schon eher hin , die gibt es in orange aber eigentlich sollten Milben nicht auf Menschen und größere Tiere losgehen


----------



## schwerhoeriger (12. Juni 2019)

Na ja,

das Impfen gegen FSME bietet keinen 100% Schutz! Dazu hat mancher doch stärke Probleme mit der Impfung (Nebenwirkung) als gedacht.
Hatte dieses Jahr schon zwei sitzen einmal Leiste und einmal auf den Klöden  Ende Juli geht es daher zum Borreliose Test!
Mit dem Gift bin ich auch nicht so der Freund von. Ich habe daher die Hosebeine immer in den Socken sowie danach gründliches Absuchen der berühmten Stellen.

Grussen Michael


----------



## phobos (12. Juni 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Nein, versuche die Schwellung nur zu kühlen. Ich bin nicht wirklich alt und eigentlich nicht überempfindlich, schon etwas merkwürdig.


Hört sich für mich nach Kriebelmücken an 

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kriebelmücken

Die Bisse jucken nicht sonderlich stark, sondern schmerzen eher. Hatte das auch schon 2mal, dass das nahe einem Gelenk war und sich das Gelenk enzündet hat, (einmal Mittelfussknochen und einmal Knöchel), konnte da auch 2 Tage nicht auftreten.


----------



## Dorschbremse (12. Juni 2019)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Na ja,
> 
> das Impfen gegen FSME bietet keinen 100% Schutz! Dazu hat mancher doch stärke Probleme mit der Impfung (Nebenwirkung) als gedacht.



Oh Ja- hab vor zwei Jahren fast ne Woche flachgelegen... 
Gleichgewichtsstörungen, Schwrißausbrüche bei leichter Belastung - ziemlich ungeil!
Trifft aber nur wenige! 

Ich verwende stark verdünntes Teebaumöl (verträgt auch nicht jeder- besser einen Verträglichkeitstest machen) auf der Haut.

Sparsam verwenden, nicht einnehmen oder Schleimhäute benetzen - UND - nur kleine Mengen an Verdünnung herstellen, die rasch aufgebraucht werden können. 
Je älter die Verdünnung, desto größer das Risiko für unerwünschte Hautreaktionen. 

Ist zwar aufwändiger, aber dafür keine Chemiekeule


----------



## alexpp (12. Juni 2019)

phobos schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich nach Kriebelmücken an
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kriebelmücken
> 
> Die Bisse jucken nicht sonderlich stark, sondern schmerzen eher. Hatte das auch schon 2mal, dass das nahe einem Gelenk war und sich das Gelenk enzündet hat, (einmal Mittelfussknochen und einmal Knöchel), konnte da auch 2 Tage nicht auftreten.


In meinem Fall sind wahrscheinlich die Pflanzenstiche problematisch. Das waren diese gedrungenen Pflanzen voller Stacheln. Die habe ich paar Mal gestreift und die Stiche natürlich auch gespürt, mir aber nichts dabei gedacht


----------



## Naish82 (12. Juni 2019)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Hier im Norden scheint es gar keine zu geben ...




Wo befindet sich denn dein Norden? 
Also Schleswig-Holstein ist mittlerweile total verseucht. Der Hund hat andauernd welche und die Kinder - und Freunde der Kinder auch.
Vor 20-25 Jahren sah die Welt hier oben noch anders aus. In meiner Kindheit war ich nur draußen in Wäldern und wiesen - Da gab es einfach keine Zecken....


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Juni 2019)

Mit den Biestern ist das mittlerweile kein Spaß mehr.
Jedes mal muss man sich nach Zecken filzen nach dem angeln oder wenn man draußen unterwegs gewesen ist.


----------



## Marcoallround (12. Juni 2019)

Danke für deine Tipps! 
Ich hatte seit meinem 4. Lebensjahr keine einzige Zecke mehr, trotz dem, dass ich wirklich hardcore durchs Gestrüpp gehe da kenn ich nichts.  und wir haben eigentlich extremst viele Zecken, der Hund hat jedesmal etwa 10 stück am körper. 
Trotzdem schütze ich mich meist mit langen Hosen und gehe sofort nachdem ich zuhause bin Duschen.


----------



## zokker (12. Juni 2019)

Also mit kurzen Hosen lauf ich auch nicht durch die Wildnis. Ich hatte dieses Jahr schon 3. Meine Frau mögen sie aber mehr, die hat fast immer wenigstens 1. Kommt aber auch dadurch, dass sie viel auf Wildpfaden  läuft.


----------



## Lajos1 (13. Juni 2019)

Hallo,

ich hatte heuer schon 5. Angeln, Garten und Katzen (Freigänger) sorgen da schon dafür. Was ich aber seit zwei Jahren hier beobachte ist, dass das mit den Zecken ab Juli stark nachlässt. Meine Katzen sind da gute Indikatoren. War vorher nicht so, da ging es durch bis in den Oktober. Bin gespannt, ob das heuer auch wieder so ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## thanatos (13. Juni 2019)

so ganz bin ich mir bei Zeckenbissen nicht so sicher ,wie verhält es sich mit dem Zeckenbock ,
der nimmt ja nur ein Schlückchen und ist dann weg ,soweit mir bekannt ist gibt die Zecke die
Erreger überwiegend ab wenn sie sich von ihrem Wirt löst .
Hatte vor zwei Jahren eine kleine Bißstelle oberhalb des Knie´s ,eine Zecke hatte ich nicht
bemerkt und wenn ich sehe wie lange so´n Biest brauch sich an  meiner Katze zu füllen ist es unwahrscheinlich
das es bei mir schneller geht .Jedenfalls nach gut zwei Wochen hat sich die sogenannte Wanderröte eingestellt
und es wurden bei mir Borrelien festgestellt ,Antibiotikas haben es dann mit ihren Nebenwirkungen wieder
geklärt ,bis vor 50 Jahren kannte ich die Plage nur bei Igeln und selten mal an einer Katze,heut begaffe
ich mich jeden Abend vor dem Spiegel wie eine Diva ob´s mich mal wieder erwischt hat .


----------



## Deep Down (13. Juni 2019)

Am Besten zu dem bereits frisch geduscht und mit frischen Klamotten los, dann duftet man nicht gleich so verlockend für die Biester!
Nach dem Herauskommen aus dem Gestrüpp sofort äußerlich absuchen und mit den Händen die Klamotten abschlagen. Zu hause dann sofort (!) duschen und die Klamotten nochmal über der Badewanne aussschütteln. Die Klamotten bloss nicht aufs Bett, Sofa oder Sessel etc schmeissen. Die Biester können sich nämlich auch aus den Klamotten noch in den heimischen vier Wänden auf die Suche machen und im Bett oder auf dem Sofa müssen sie nicht lange suchen. Schuhe am Besten vor der Wohnungstür stehen lassen.   
Es gibt Gerüchte, wonach die Biester auch nen Waschgang der Klamotten bei  niedrigen Temperaturen überleben, einen Trockner aber wohl nicht. Sicher kann man sich dabei aber auch nicht sein.

Ich sprühe mit Autan z.b auch meine Schuhe und Hosen ein, wenn es sein muss zusätzlich auch noch das Hemd.


----------



## Hecht100+ (13. Juni 2019)

Was muss ich ein Glück haben, in über 50 Jahren nur 1 Zecke. Dafür trifft es meine Holde mehrmals im Jahr. Ich bin aber auch im Sommer immer in lang gekleidet, muss dann wohl was ausmachen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (14. Juni 2019)

Soweit ganz nice der Beitrag, aber ein paar Infos darüber hinaus hätte man geben können:

1. Gegen FSME kann man impfen lassen, will aber überlegt sein, denn die FSME- Impfung ist verträglichkeitstechnisch "nicht ganz ohne", wie man so schön sagt. Bevor ich die machen ließe, würde ich mich erst einmal mit konkreten Fallzahlen meiner Region vertraut machen.
Erfahrungsgemäß sind die meisten "Problembekanntschaften" mit Zecken solche, die in einer Borreliose enden!!!
Ich kenne einige Fälle von Borreliose in meinem Bekanntenkreis, aber nicht einen Fall von FSME!

2. Wer eine Zecke bei sich findet, die bereits angedockt ist, sollte diese nicht nur möglichst schnell entfernen, sondern auch aufheben!!!
Töten stellt kaum ein Problem dar, aber trotzdem aufheben.
Rein in einen kleinen Zippbeutel, mit Datum beschriften, ab in den Kühlschrank. Bei Problemen (z.B. Wanderrröte) sofort ins nächste Krankenhaus zum Arzt und die Zecke mitnehmen. Das Ding ist fürs Labor und  im Endeffekt für dich wertvoll.(konkrete Erregerbestimmung, den Borrelien sind nicht gleich Borrelien)

3. Immer kritisch hinterfragen, zu welchem Arzt man sich ggf. nach einem Zeckenbiss begibt und penetrant sein. Der Husten-Schnupfen- Allgemeinmediziner gerne als Hausarzt benannt, hat nicht selten soviel Ahnung wie der Hahn vom Eier legen, wenn es um das Thema Zecken und die richtige Antibiotikatherapie geht.
Ne Therapie von wenigen Wochen, die nur einen Wirkstoff beinhaltet, der ein Breitbandantibiotikum darstellt(sowas kann man zur Not googeln) sollte die Alarmglocken schrillen lassen. Eine derartige Behandlung bringt dir als Patient soviel Sicherheit und Gewinn, wie ein Placebo!!!

4. Zeckenbisse, sollte man dokumentieren!
Egal wie unauffällig, egal ob das Tier sich schon soviel Blut von dir gesaugt hat, dass der Laib leicht aufgeblasen war oder eben gar noch nicht.
Der Zeckenbiss kann leicht zehn Jahre her sein, aber jetzt hast du erst Symptome und kaum ein Arzt bringt diese, nicht selten sehr unspezifischen Symptome, mit einem Zeckenbiss in Kontext. Da kann es enorm hilfreich sein, den Tipp mit dem Zeckenbiss ins Spiel und das Tier und/oder die Dokumentation dazu, ins Spiel bringen zu können!
Das kann darüber entscheiden ob man den Rest seines Lebens halbseitig gelähmt ist oder nicht!!!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Juni 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Bezüglich Borreliose: man sollte die Zecken mit Zeckenpinzetten zwar schnell entfernen, aber mein Hausarzt meinte, der Biss würde schon genügen, *wenn man Pech hat*....



Betonung liegt auf: "Wenn man Pech hat"

Hier gilt wie so oft, dass der Faktor Zeit unheimlich viel Gewicht hat.
Je länger das Tierchen an einem knabbert und saugt, desto höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit mit mit dem Speichel des Tierchens in Kontakt zu kommen. Je mehr Zeit vergeht desto intensiver der Speichelkontakt und die Menge der darin enthaltenen Borrelien, somit expotentiell steigendes Infektionsrisiko!
Speichelmenge/Erregermenge in Kombination mit Einwirkzeit sind die entscheidenden Faktoren.
Ist das Tierchen noch im "Andockmodus" und mit seinem Zapfhahn noch nicht bis zu einem Blutgefäß durchgedrungen => umso besser!!!


----------



## tomxxxtom (15. Juni 2019)

Ich sag nur Permethrin.


----------



## hans21 (15. Juni 2019)

kwt


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Juni 2019)

hans21 schrieb:


> Heute morgen war es soweit. Meine erste Zecke, soviel ich weiß.
> Anhang anzeigen 325927
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht jetzt schon nicht gut aus.


----------



## rhinefisher (15. Juni 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Soweit ganz nice der Beitrag, aber ein paar Infos darüber hinaus hätte man geben können:
> 
> 1. Gegen FSME kann man impfen lassen, will aber überlegt sein, denn die FSME- Impfung ist verträglichkeitstechnisch "nicht ganz ohne", wie man so schön sagt. Bevor ich die machen ließe, würde ich mich erst einmal mit konkreten Fallzahlen meiner Region vertraut machen.
> Erfahrungsgemäß sind die meisten "Problembekanntschaften" mit Zecken solche, die in einer Borreliose enden!!!
> ...




Nachdem ich 1983 und 2009 fast an Zeckenbissen gestorben wäre, möchte ich betonen dass ich das für einen SEHR SEHR GUTEN BEITRAG halte..!!


----------



## rhinefisher (15. Juni 2019)

hans21 schrieb:


> Heute morgen war es soweit. Meine erste Zecke, soviel ich weiß.
> Anhang anzeigen 325927
> 
> 
> ...



Daraus wird hoffentlich ein sofortiger Arztbesuch..!


----------



## hans21 (15. Juni 2019)

kwt


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Juni 2019)

hans21 schrieb:


> Hab ich bisher nicht vor. Ich hab bei jedem Mückenstich solche Reaktionen. Da mache ich mir nichts draus. Sollten sich grippeähnliche Symptome oder eine Wanderröte einstellen, gehe ich selbstverständlich zum Arzt. FSME ist hier selten und kann sowieso höchstens symptomatisch behandelt werden, eine event. Borreliose kann man, sollte es Anzeichen geben, auch noch gut nächste Woche behandeln. Das war zwar meine persönlich erste Zecke, mein Jungs hatten allerdings schon dutzende....


Du verkennst die Situation, Symptome können bis zu ein Jahrzehnt später kommen, das hast du deinen Zeckenbiss von heute schon lange vergessen. Zeitnah zum Zeckenbiss gibt es selten Symptome, allenfalls die schon angesprochene Wanderröte. Normalerweise solltest du mit dem Tierchen im Gepäck spätestens Montag zum Doc.



hans21 schrieb:


> Beim ersten mal waren wir auch beim Arzt. Der hat es mir recht gut erklärt. Don't panic.


Schön das der Arzt dir das erklärt hat. Was die leider selten erklären oder zugeben ist, dass sie selbst wenig bis keine Ahnung haben, wovon sie reden. Ich wäre da nicht so vertrauensselig.
Wenn es um Zecken geht oder den Umgang mit Antibiotika haben die meisten deutschen Ärzte erschreckend wenig Ahnung. Bei letzterem, kennt sich gar nahezu jeder Pharmareferent besser aus.


----------



## hans21 (15. Juni 2019)

kwt


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Juni 2019)

hans21 schrieb:


> ...Von der prophylaktischen Einnahme von Antibiotika nach Zeckenbiss wird abgeraten. Zitat: "Eine generelle Antibiotikatherapie nach einem Zeckenstich wird nicht empfohlen, sie ist erst bei einem begründeten Borrelioseverdacht (Wanderröte und/oder neurologische Symptome oder massive Gelenkschwellung) angezeigt."...


Du hast mich(glaube ich) missverstanden. Ich sprach davon, dass Ärzte in Bezug auf die beiden Themen Zecken und Antibiotika häufig keine Ahnung haben. Das sind zunächst zwei getrennte paar Stiefel!
Das war von mir nicht so gemeint, dass bei einem Zeckenbiss prophylaktisch eine Therapie mit Antibiotika zu erfolgen hat. Das war wirklich völlig unabhängig vom Thema Zecke in den Raum geworfen und ich meinte damit das generell leidliche Thema Antibiotikahandling bei z.B. grippalen Infekten( falsche Wirkstoffwahl, zu kleine Verpackungsgrößen verschreiben, die eine Medikation über die letzten Symptome heraus gar nicht erst möglich machen, zu geringe Dosierung, damit der Erreger auch gut Resistenzen bilden kann und zu guter letzt verschreiben, obwohl es der Patient nicht gebraucht hätte)!



hans21 schrieb:


> ....Es wird viel zu viel Antibiotika verschrieben. Das Pharmareferenten das anders sehen liegt vielleicht auch in der Natur der Sache . Und ja, ich geben dir Recht, viele Ärzte haben erschreckend wenig Ahnung von bestimmten Themen. Ich bin mir gerade etwas unsicher, wie viel Ahnung Angel-Forum-Mitglieder von Antibiotika Therapien i.A. und Borreliose im Besonderen haben.
> 
> Da du Ärzten anscheinend nicht über den Weg traust, die Infos stehen genauso auch beim Robert Koch Institut. Oder haben die auch keine Ahnung?



Ich traue generell kaum einem Menschen über den Weg und Ärzten im Besonderen, nicht weiter, als ich ein totes Schwein werfen kann.
An mir wurde schon so ziemlich alles geflickt, inklusive Krebserkrankung.
Ich habe meine Erfahrungen auch leidliche mit den Halbgöttern in weiß gemacht und bin dabei selbst fast zum Medizinstudent geworden.

Wenn jemandem nach einem drei Monaten zurück liegendem Zeckenbiss und dank Mithilfe des in dem Fall nicht ganz so durchschnittsdoofen Patienten, eine Borreliose erkannt wird und dieser dann als Therapie ein Antibiotikum verschreibt, sagen wir z.B. ein Makrolid wie Erythromycin, Roxithromyzin oder Azithromycin, dann muss ich ganz klar sagen, dass der Doc. ein Vollpfosten ist und so erging es schon verdammt vielen in Deutschland.
Wieviel Angelboardies generell von Antibiotika verstehen, weiß ich nicht zu beurteilen, aber ich für meinen Teil kann sagen, dass ich weiß was Makrolide, Fluochinolone sind und dass man bei Borreliose flankierend mit zwei Präparaten angreifen muss, wenn sie einwandfrei diagnostiziert wurde.

Du für deinen Teil, hast erstmal alles richtig gemacht, anders wäre ich jetzt auch nicht vorgegangen.
Ich würde das Vieh lediglich bei Gelegenheit beim DRK oder Arzt vorbeibringen auf dass die das Teil ins Labor, zur Feststellung auf Borrelien, einschicken.
Danach weißt du, ob noch was kommen kann oder nicht!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (15. Juni 2019)

Doppelpost


----------



## Mike- (18. Juni 2019)

Für uns Angler ist die Zeckenimpfung fast Pflicht, klar sie hilft nicht 100% aber wenigstens teilweise.

Als Schutz für Borreliose hat sich bei mir Kokosfett bewährt (was Heute viele zum braten nehmen).

Das Fett besteht zu 50%-60% aus Laurinsäure, das mögen die Biester überhaupt nicht & eure Haut freut sich auch.

"Klinische Studien und Untersuchungen haben gezeigt, dass Zecken extrem stark auf Laurinsäure reagieren. Nahezu alle Hautpartien, die in solchen Tests mit einer Laurinsäure-Lösung behandelt wurden, wurden trotz starker Zeckenpopulation von den Tieren gemieden. Bissen sie dennoch zu, so fielen sie schon nach kurzer Zeit von selbst wieder ab, ohne ihr zerstörerisches Werk verrichtet zu haben."


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Juni 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> Am Besten zu dem bereits frisch geduscht und mit frischen Klamotten los, dann duftet man nicht gleich so verlockend für die Biester!


Ganz wichtig in der Vermeidung und Verminderung der Attraktion als "menschliche Opfer-Fraßbeute"  , außerdem auch für Kriebelmücke, Stechmücke, Bremse usw.
Entscheidend ist nämlich der ausgeschiedene Buttersäurepegel auf der Haut, den die Parasiten über tw. größere Entfernungen sehr gut wahrnehmen können und sich daran orientieren. 
Auch mit einer besseren Ernährung ohne Schweinefleisch und andere Übelzutaten wird die Buttersäureproduktion und andere Ausdünstungen verringert, wenigstens für Stunden. Alter Schweiß gammelt, die Parasiten stehen auf dass, was empfindliche Nasen eigentlich nie nicht gerne riechen ...
Und Hautkontakt ist für die auch wichtig, Zecken lieben Haut und Haare, eine Polyesterhosenoberfläche ist nicht attraktiv.


----------



## Michael.S (19. Juni 2019)

Prost Mahlzeit , habe ich grade auf der Facebookseite meiner Tageszeitung gefunden , den vollen Bericht habe ich leider nicht da der Zahlungspflichtig ist

*Riesenzecke ist auf dem Vormarsch ins Cuxland*
19.06.2019
*KREIS CUXHAVEN. Erstmals hat eine größere und für Menschen gefährliche Zeckengruppe aus Afrika und Südeuropa in Deutschland überwintert.*
Nach den jüngsten heißen Tagen seien gleich sechs Exemplare der Hyalomma-Zecken aufgetaucht, teilten die Universität Hohenheim und das Münchner Institut für...
Die Zecken mit den geringelten Beinen sind bis zu dreimal so groß wie ihre europäischen Verwandten.


----------



## phirania (19. Juni 2019)

Die Hier sind auch eine Gefahr beim angeln...

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...nster-rasant&usg=AOvVaw0DiTiHb7OlhMkcsmWV4YcB


----------



## Kauli11 (19. Juni 2019)

@ Kalle,
immer Bunsenbrenner und Gaskartusche mitführen. Bei Bedarf voll draufhalten.


----------



## Mike- (20. Juni 2019)

Von der Riesenzecke habe ich auch schon gelesen. Unser aktuelles Problem mit der "normalen Zecke" ist erst die letzten Jahrzehnte entstanden, weil sich unsere Zecke mit einer anderen gekreuzt hat.
Ich kann mich noch an Bilder der Zeckenkarte in den 90er Jahren erinnern. Damals waren die rot markieren Zeckengebiete ausschließlich bei uns in Ba-Wü zu finden und das nur vereinzelt in wenigen Landkreisen. Jetzt breiten sich die Biester im ganzen Land aus, auch in AT und CH. 

Afrikanische Honigbienen haben wir mittlerweile auch im Land, die sind größer, extrem angriffslustig & vertreiben die europäische Biene, ich glaube es verhält sich fast wie unter Wasser mit der Bach & Regenbogenforelle.


----------



## Deep Down (20. Juni 2019)

Hat mein einmal Borreliose gehabt, ist man gegen einen Neubefall im übrigen nicht imun. Also, mit jeder weiteren Zecke kann man sich den "Spaß" erneut einfangen.

Ich habe noch einen Tipp:
"Gefährlich" sind vor allem Trampelfade in die diese langen Grashalme reinhängen und entweder den Weg schon komplett verhängen oder nur vereinzelte Halme.
Wenn es nur einzelne Halme sind, kann man auf diesen HotSpots  oder Departure/Abflug-Terminals der Zeckenszene an der Spitze sogar oft eine zum Boarding bereite Zecke finden und das "geschulte" Auge erkennt das kleine schwarze oder rot/schwarze Pünktchen schon aus einigen Metern Entfernung.
Müsst ihr mal die Zecke anhauchen, die dreht dann fast ab vor "Aufregung".
Ich habe hier Waldwege, da finde ich die mit 100% Sicherheit so und zwar ohne große Suche bis etwa Anfang Juli, danach lässt es nach. Ist keine da, muss vorher einer mit seinem Hund schon abgesammelt haben!  Hab ich schon erlebt, da kamen uns welche mit ihrem Hund entgegen. Vorher fand ich Zecken, auf der Wegstrecke, wo der Hund schon war, keine mehr!
Bei Trampelpfaden daher den Kescher vor sich herführen und die Grashalme abstreichen. Den Keschergriff dabei etwas nach links ausstellen, so dass einen zurückschnellende Grashalme nicht erwischen. Auf der anderen Seite nimmt man den Rutenstil und stellt diesen nach hinten rechts aus. Man bildet damit so eine Art V um einen herum. Einzelnen Halmen einfach ausweichen! Nach solchen Wegen sofort die Klamotten absuchen und mit der flachen Hand abschlagen.
Zecken kann man sich zu dem auch schön über die Angeltasche einfangen. Hat man diese am Körper getragen, duftet sie nach einem. Stellt man diese auf der Angelstelle ab und schlimmstenfalls auch noch ins Gras, hat man die Passagiere gleich an Board und diese wechseln mit etwas Fortune von der Tasche auf uns über. Da die Tasche durch Berührung mit uns duftet, lassen die sich auch nicht gleich abfallen, wie es beim Kescher (siehe oben) der Fall ist!
Da hilft es die Tasche gar nicht abzustellen, nach dem Aufnehmen abzusuchen oder ebenfalls mit Autan einzujauchen.
In Bereichen, wo viele Kanninchen, Ratten, Mäuse und Vögel, ja auch Gänse und Enten unterwegs sind, geht es im übrigen richtig so zur Sache!
Relativ safe ist man offenbar in Überschwemmungsgebieten. Ich habe hier einen Bach, wenn der im Jahr Hochwasser führte, habe ich in diesen Bereichen bisher nicht eine Zecke gefunden. Das hält mich aber gleichwohl nicht davon ab, vorsichtig zu sein.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. Juni 2019)

Mike- schrieb:


> Für uns Angler ist die Zeckenimpfung fast Pflicht, klar sie hilft nicht 100% aber wenigstens teilweise.
> 
> Als Schutz für Borreliose hat sich bei mir Kokosfett bewährt (was Heute viele zum braten nehmen).
> 
> ...



Kokosöl und Kokosfett sind wirklich super gegen die Biester und im Gegensatz zu Teebaumöl(Melaleuca alternifolia) auch gefahrlos beim Haustier einsetzbar, da meines Wissens für Hund und Katze nicht toxisch (z.B. beim unvermeidbaren Fell- lecken). Kokosprodukte haben überhaupt einige wenige, aber dafür potente, sekundäre Pflanzenstoffe(z.B. Laurinsäure, Polyphenole, Tannine...), die gegen Zecke bis hin zu präventiv gegen Krebs helfen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. Juni 2019)

phirania schrieb:


> Die Hier sind auch eine Gefahr beim angeln...
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=2&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwinutSihfbiAhUEK1AKHR_BAmMQFjABegQIBBAB&url=https://www.wn.de/Muenster/3829172-Stadt-warnt-Eichenprozessionsspinner-verbreitet-sich-in-Muenster-rasant&usg=AOvVaw0DiTiHb7OlhMkcsmWV4YcB


Lustig, was die Typen da für einen Zauber gegen die Viecher veranstalten, mit Giftspray, Schutzanzug, großem Primborium... Ich hatte davon ne ordentliche Ladung an meiner Eiche, direkt neben meinem Blockgartenhaus. Ich habe da einfach ne Staubschutzmaske FFP 3 angezogen, Gasflasche mit Brenner (für Bitumenbahnen warm machen & Co.) genommen und voll drauf gehalten. Da war dann nix mehr mit Eichenprozession, Brennhaaren und ich brauchte auch kein Sondereinsatzkommando beauftragen...


----------



## Mike- (21. Juni 2019)

Lach ^^ 

Mit Borreliose ist nicht zu spaßen, ich war kürzlich ein halbes Jahr 2x die Woche in einer Werkstatt für Behinderte. Dort sind einige die Borreliose haben! Das lässt sich nicht heilen.

Beim letzten Zeckenbiss lag ich 3 Tage im Bett, nochmal Glück gehabt es war definitiv keine Borreliose (die kann sich erst Jahre später aktivieren, einmal da geht sie nicht mehr weg). Seither bin ich sehr vorsichtig und schmiere meinen ganzen Körper ein & lasse keine Stellen mehr aus, nur damit ich schneller fertig bin.


----------



## thanatos (22. Juni 2019)

Große Zecken kann man ja sehen und entfernen bevor sie beißen - aber mich hat es dieses Jahr
schon zweimal erwischt .Die erste hab ich unbemerkt entfernt ,vor zwei Wochen, die zweite war so weit oben
das ich erst mal die Hose runter lassen mußte als Zecke habe ich sie nur mit der Lupe erkennen
können ,beide Bisse jucken immer noch .Heute hat es meine Perle erwischt - unterhalb des Schlüssel-
beins ,habe es erst als Stachel angesehen ( Himbeere oder ähnliches ) es ist mir gelungen es bei der Entfernung in ein Tempotaschentuch aufzufangen um es eindeutig zu identifizieren habe ich diesmal das Mikroskop
bemühen müssen .Mich mit irgend was einzuschmieren ,mag meine Haut überhaupt nicht und bei dem
Wetter eingemummelt im Garten zu arbeiten ????
Es ist schon ein Phänomen immer mehr Insekten verschwinden aber Parasiten kommen ständig
neue .


----------



## Bayer321 (26. Juni 2019)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Sekundenkleber


Von Sekundenkleber und anderen wie öl ist abzuraten,die zecke stirbt zwar leert aber schön vorher den gesamten darminhalt in die wunde .... wer borriliose will macht es so


----------



## Bayer321 (26. Juni 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Betonung liegt auf: "Wenn man Pech hat"
> 
> Hier gilt wie so oft, dass der Faktor Zeit unheimlich viel Gewicht hat.
> Je länger das Tierchen an einem knabbert und saugt, desto höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit mit mit dem Speichel des Tierchens in Kontakt zu kommen. Je mehr Zeit vergeht desto intensiver der Speichelkontakt und die Menge der darin enthaltenen Borrelien, somit expotentiell steigendes Infektionsrisiko!
> ...


Es geht um den Darminhalt bei borrelien, fsme überträgt sich auch durch den speichel.....sie saugt sich eben so voll bis sie nicht mehr kann und sich quasi übergeben muss,dass ist der Moment der am infektiösten ist


----------



## Bayer321 (26. Juni 2019)

hans21 schrieb:


> Heute morgen war es soweit. Meine erste Zecke, soviel ich weiß.
> Anhang anzeigen 325927
> 
> 
> ...


Neeeedu .... da wäre ich vermutlich schon zum Arzt


----------



## Bayer321 (26. Juni 2019)

hans21 schrieb:


> Hab ich bisher nicht vor. Ich hab bei jedem Mückenstich solche Reaktionen. Da mache ich mir nichts draus. Sollten sich grippeähnliche Symptome oder eine Wanderröte einstellen, gehe ich selbstverständlich zum Arzt. FSME ist hier selten und kann sowieso höchstens symptomatisch behandelt werden, eine event. Borreliose kann man, sollte es Anzeichen geben, auch noch gut nächste Woche behandeln. Das war zwar meine persönlich erste Zecke, mein Jungs hatten allerdings schon dutzende. Beim ersten mal waren wir auch beim Arzt. Der hat es mir recht gut erklärt. Don't panic.


Eine wanderröte ist ein sicheres Anzeichen auf dass man sich aber nicht verlassen sollte und Zecken sind keine Mücken,wo mans entspannter sehen kann.....50% der Infizierten zeigen keine Wanderröte so nebenbei- ab zum Arzt wenn es wie hier schon entzündet aussieht und deutlich sichtbar ist,dass imunsystem kämpft dort gegen irgend etwas.... gute Besserung


----------



## Nordlichtangler (26. Juni 2019)

Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Lustig, was die Typen da für einen Zauber gegen die Viecher veranstalten, mit Giftspray, Schutzanzug, großem Primborium... Ich hatte davon ne ordentliche Ladung an meiner Eiche, direkt neben meinem Blockgartenhaus. Ich habe da einfach ne Staubschutzmaske FFP 3 angezogen, Gasflasche mit Brenner (für Bitumenbahnen warm machen & Co.) genommen und voll drauf gehalten. Da war dann nix mehr mit Eichenprozession, Brennhaaren und ich brauchte auch kein Sondereinsatzkommando beauftragen...


Feuer und Flammerwerfer ist wenigstens eine sichere Sache (wie auch gegen Ameisen und so) - hauptsache man erzeugt aber nicht gleich einen Haus-, Scheunen- oder riesigen Waldbrand! 
Überhaupt ist austrocken eine gute Zeckenentfernung, die brauchen Schatten und feucht. Also alles sonnenfrei machen wo man sich ausbreiten und teil-nackert bewegen will ...
Wenn die Sonne wie jetzt gerne alles wegbrennt, ist es auch zeckenfrei!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (26. Juni 2019)

Bayer321 schrieb:


> Eine wanderröte ist ein sicheres Anzeichen auf dass man sich aber nicht verlassen sollte und Zecken sind keine Mücken,wo mans entspannter sehen kann.....50% der Infizierten zeigen keine Wanderröte so nebenbei- ab zum Arzt wenn es wie hier schon entzündet aussieht und deutlich sichtbar ist,dass imunsystem kämpft dort gegen irgend etwas.... gute Besserung



Sers,

die Borrelien sind aber erst nach vier bis sechs Wochen im Körper nachweisbar! Ich gehe daher erst zwei Monate nach meinem Biss zum Bluttest.
Natürlich sollte die Stelle immer Im Auge bleiben.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Bayer321 (6. Juli 2019)

Der arzt gibt in solchen Fällen richtiger Weise oft prophylaktisch Antibiotika,weil nicht damit gewartet werden sollte bis sich die borrelien eventuell ausbreiten können und sie eben im Zeitfenster von 6-4 Wochen am besten bekämpft werden können.dass liegt daran dass borrelien erstmal lokal im bissbereich verbleiben und sich dort vermehren bis sie eben auf wanderschaft gehen.auch sind Antikörpertests nicht sicher bei borellien und nur bedingt aussagekräft.heisst du kannst es haben trotz negativen Befund.gehen sie erstmal auf Wanderung wird die Behandlung schwieriger.der supergau ists halt wenn sie sich in den Lymphknoten einnisten wo sie dann vom Immunsystem unerkannt schlummern und jederzeit in wiederkehrenden schüben ausbrechen können,dann .... es ist deine Gesundheit und wünsche dir natürlich das beste,ich würde jedoch nicht diese inkubationszeit in denen sie noch lokal begrenzt auftreten verstreichen lassen....zumindest nicht wenn der biss so offensichtlich entzündet ist...
Antibiotika gegen jeden scheiss finde ich zwar schädlich für die Allgemeinheit(Resistenzen),aber ist bei diesem Erreger auch völlig angezeigt und da gibt's auch keine Alternative dazu (ausser Glück haben)- lieber einmal drei Wochen prophylaktisch ,als dann wenns mal fast zu spät ist ein bis zwei Jahre durchgehend mit allen negativen Nebenwirkungen wie sekundärinfektionen ,hautpilze etc....Schmerzmittel ,rheumamittel etc ohne Ende gegen die Symptome und der Ungewissheit obs paar Jahre später trotz ausheilung trotzdem wieder ausbricht weil sie in den Lymphknoten überlebt haben ....
Und bei den möglichen Folgen wie spasmen,lähmungen sprich pflegefall im schlimmsten Szenario(finde ich schlimmer als den Tod ), nehme ich doch gerne mal prophylaktisch Antibiotika,da gehts immerhin nicht um ne Runde Grippe die man in 2 Wochen wieder los ist sondern um eine unheilbare Krankheit( selbst wenn ein ausbruch ausgeheilt gilt,kann du jederzeit einen Rückfall haben) wenn sie dass dritte stadium erreicht hat....
In dem Sinne,dass soll keine Panikmache sein, nur ein gut gemeinter Rat als ich das bild von deinem biss mit offensichtliche Abwehrreaktion deines Körpers gesehen habe...einen waldbrand löscht man auch am besten wenn man das kleine glutnest entdeckt und nicht erst wenn die Flammen vor der Haustür sind..

Grüße aus Wolfratshausen


----------



## Lajos1 (16. Juli 2019)

Hallo,

bei mir ist es wieder das Gleiche wie in den letzten beiden Jahren; seit etwa 2 Wochen so gut wie keine Zecken mehr. Ist wirklich seltsam, früher war das von den ersten warmen Märztagen bis in den Oktober ziemlich gleichbleibend mit Zecken (meine Katzen sind da gute Indikatoren) aber jetzt ist tote Hose.
Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich den Zecken nachtrauere aber seltsam ist das schon.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Juli 2019)

Die Trockenheit setzt den zecken zu


----------



## Bertone (16. Juli 2019)

@ Schwerhöriger

Halte Dich an Bayer321' Rat. Ab zu Onkel Doktor! Ich hatte mir die Lyme-Borreliose mit klassischen Symptomen bereits 3-mal eingefangen, hatte allerdings den Vorteil, dass mein Hausarzt ein persönlicher Freund war und mir beim ersten Mal gleich prophylaktisch ein potentes Anitbiotika überließ und die anderen Male ich sofort im Hauslabor auf entsprechendes zurückgreifen konnte.
2 Monate zuwarten ist zu lange, die Erreger setzen sich in dieser Zeit u.a. in den Lymphknoten fest und sind dort auch mit Antibiotika praktisch nicht mehr zu bekämpfen  - mit entsprechenden Langzeitwirkungen.


----------



## Mike- (22. Juli 2019)

thanatos schrieb:


> bemühen müssen .Mich mit irgend was einzuschmieren ,mag meine Haut überhaupt nicht und bei dem
> Wetter eingemummelt im Garten zu arbeiten ????
> Es ist schon ein Phänomen immer mehr Insekten verschwinden aber Parasiten kommen ständig
> neue .



Kokosfett ist sehr gut für die Haut, probiers einfach mal am Arm aus und schaue was passiert. Seit ich wegen eines Zeckenbisses 3 Tage flach gelegen bin, nehme ich mir die Zeit und schmiere mich überall ein. Lässt man ein paar Stellen aus beissen sie sich dort fest.


----------



## alexpp (24. Juli 2019)

phobos schrieb:


> Hört sich für mich nach Kriebelmücken an
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kriebelmücken
> 
> Die Bisse jucken nicht sonderlich stark, sondern schmerzen eher. Hatte das auch schon 2mal, dass das nahe einem Gelenk war und sich das Gelenk enzündet hat, (einmal Mittelfussknochen und einmal Knöchel), konnte da auch 2 Tage nicht auftreten.


Du hattest anscheinend Recht, ich war von Pflanzenstichen ausgegangen. Mich hat es blöderweise zum zweiten Mal erwischt. Nun bin ich mir fast sicher, dass es die Kriebelmücken waren. Beißen knapp oberhalb der Socken, nun ist das rechte Sprunggelenk geschwollen, zum Glück nicht ganz so stark wie das letzte Mal. An der Wunde bilden sich Quaddeln und die Wunde ist paar Tage am Nässen. Ätzend, nun muss ich bei warmen Temperaturen am Wasser immer mit mindestens langen Hosen rumlaufen.


----------



## Lajos1 (25. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

nachdem ja die Zeckenzeit nun so ziemlich vorüber ist, ist es bei mir heuer wieder das Gleiche gewesen wie schon 2017 und 2018. Zecken von März bis Ende Juni/Anfang Juli ganz normal und dann erfolgt ein abrupter Einbruch. Ist es woanders ähnlich? Zur Verdeutlichung; ich entferne bei meinen Katzen in der Woche anfangs so 30 bis 50 Zecken und dann, von Juli bis Ende Oktober nur noch ganz selten welche. Heuer in den vier Monaten waren es gerade noch so ca. 10-15 Stück. Bei mir selbst waren es anfangs 5 und dann nichts mehr. Nicht, dass ich mich nach denen sehne, aber seltsam ist das schon, vor allem der abrupte Einbruch innerhalb weniger Tage.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## phirania (25. Oktober 2019)

Bei uns am See sind die Zecken leider noch sehr aktiv....


----------



## Waller Michel (26. Oktober 2019)

Ja ,das ist wirklich krass !
Wir haben schon fast November und immer noch keine Ruhe vor den shit Zecken ,auch unser Hund hatte letzte Woche wieder eine gehabt .
Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass früher so spät im Jahr Zecken noch aktiv waren?


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Oktober 2019)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ja ,das ist wirklich krass !
> Wir haben schon fast November und immer noch keine Ruhe vor den shit Zecken ,auch unser Hund hatte letzte Woche wieder eine gehabt .
> Kann mich nicht erinnern, dass früher so spät im Jahr Zecken noch aktiv waren?



Hallo,

doch, wir hatten hier immer Zecken, bis es frostig wurde, also so bis Ende Oktober/Anfang November und zwar von den ersten sonnigen Märztagen an.
Nur seit 2017 ist es halt so, dass die so um Ende Juni/Anfang Juli urplötzlich fast vollständig verschwinden und dies bei eben normal starke Population von März bis Juni. Wären die jetzt im Frühjahr auch rarer, könnte ich das ja noch verstehen, aber den radikalen Einbruch um die Jahresmitte (vorher bei meinen Katzen so ca. 40 Stück in der Woche, danach, in vier Monaten keine 20 mehr), den verstehe ich nicht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Oktober 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Nur seit 2017 ist es halt so, dass die so um Ende Juni/Anfang Juli urplötzlich fast vollständig verschwinden und dies bei eben normal starke Population von März bis Juni. Wären die jetzt im Frühjahr auch rarer, könnte ich das ja noch verstehen, aber den radikalen Einbruch um die Jahresmitte (vorher bei meinen Katzen so ca. 40 Stück in der Woche, danach, in vier Monaten keine 20 mehr), den verstehe ich nicht.



Daran ist überhaupt nix ungewöhnlich, Zecken sind nun mal Überlebenskünstler die Ernährung betreffend, aber Wasser brauchen sie halt immer.
Sie kriechen in den trockenen Sommermonaten sogar in den Boden um zu überleben, nur fressen können sie dann logischerweise nicht!
Und dies tun sie so schon immer, seit Urzeiten.

Jürgen


----------



## Minimax (26. Oktober 2019)

Nach ner Pilztour im nebelfeuchten Fichtenwald letzte Woche krabbelte mir eins der Viecher 24- 36h später aus den Haaren aufs Kopfkissen - und eine zweite entdeckte ich einige Tage später schon angedockt am Unterschenkel. Seltsam, da mich die Biester eigentlich meiden. Wär ja auch kein Problem ohne diese blöde Borelliose.
Hilft Antibrumm oder irgendwas anderers mit DEET um sie zumindest anfänglich abzuhalten?


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Oktober 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Daran ist überhaupt nix ungewöhnlich, Zecken sind nun mal Überlebenskünstler die Ernährung betreffend, aber Wasser brauchen sie halt immer.
> Sie kriechen in den trockenen Sommermonaten sogar in den Boden um zu überleben, nur fressen können sie dann logischerweise nicht!
> Und dies tun sie so schon immer, seit Urzeiten.
> 
> Jürgen



Hallo,

schon klar, aber der Sommer 2017 und da beobachtete ich dies ja das erste Mal war, zumindest bei uns, überdurchschnittlich nass.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Oktober 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Hilft Antibrumm oder irgendwas anderers mit DEET um sie zumindest anfänglich abzuhalten?



Definitiv ja, aber sind nicht so lange vom DEET beeindruckt wie Mücken z.B., wie es weiter vorn im Thread schon erläutert wurde.

Jürgen


----------



## Minimax (26. Oktober 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Definitiv ja, aber sind nicht so lange vom DEET beeindruckt wie Mücken z.B., wie weiter vorn im Thread schon erläutert wurde.
> 
> Jürgen



Ah Danke- gründliches lesen hätte geholfen, 
hg
Minimax


----------



## Waller Michel (26. Oktober 2019)

Ist mir persönlich nie aufgefallen das es Zecken bis in den November rein gab ,lass mich aber gerne belehren. 
Vielleicht hat ich dann so spät im Jahr bisher immer Glück gehabt ?

LG Michael


----------



## Lajos1 (26. Oktober 2019)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ist mir persönlich nie aufgefallen das es Zecken bis in den November rein gab ,lass mich aber gerne belehren.
> Vielleicht hat ich dann so spät im Jahr bisher immer Glück gehabt ?
> 
> LG Michael



Hallo,

kommt halt darauf an, wann die ersten Nachtfröste kommen, dann sind (waren) sie schnell verschwunden. Heuer, im Oktober z.B. hatten wir noch keinen Nachtfrost.
wenn es wie früher bei mir wäre, wären sie jetzt noch da. Eigenartigerweise juckt die Nachtfrost im März wenig, da sind sie nach den erstet zwei/drei sonnigen Tagen da und da hats ja noch öfters mal Nachtfrost. Aber die merken halt auch, dass es da nauswärts (in den Frühling) geht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Waller Michel (26. Oktober 2019)

Naja ,kommt dann wohl auch auf die Region drauf an! 
Wo ich jetzt wohne in Braunschweig hatten wir bisher auch noch keinen Nachtfrost ,bei meiner Mutter unten in Bayern schon. 
Im Taunus wo ich geboren bin, hatten wir, wie ich noch Kind war ,ende Oktober immer eine Nacht wo schon Schnee gefallen war ....ist aber lange her ! Dann kommt da wohl auch noch der Klimawandel mit ins Spiel. 
Egal wie ,ich hasse diese scheiß Zecken. 

LG


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (26. Oktober 2019)

Hier im heimischen Garten in Hamburg Nord hatten unsere Katzen von Frühjahr bis Sommer immer so 3-5 Zecken eingesammelt.
Seit letztem Jahr ist es nur noch eine Katze und dieses Jahr hatte sie nicht eine... läßt hoffen


----------

